# Help Finding My Husband?



## Catherine of Aragon (Nov 10, 2003)

Greetings fine Sirs and Ladies, per chance can ye aid me in a small task? I am looking for my husband and I was told he was about. He is a portly man with a fine beard. Oh yes, he is also the King of England.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 10, 2003)

Wecome to the boards my Lady, thank you for gracing us with your presence.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 10, 2003)

henry is gonna wet some britches when he sees this one...


----------



## Crothian (Nov 10, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> henry is gonna wet some britches when he sees this one...




Please, be a bit more polite in front of a lady.  I know ye are but a simple serf, but mannors are important for everyone.


----------



## alsih2o (Nov 10, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Please, be a bit more polite in front of a lady.  I know ye are but a simple serf, but mannors are important for everyone.




 watch your tongue! i am a highly trained artisan serf.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 10, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> watch your tongue! i am a highly trained artisan serf.




I must say that it is very hard to watch my own tongue...could I request a mirror, please?


----------



## Anne Boleyn (Nov 11, 2003)

I don't know why you would be looking for that lay about. He is most likely off with some tavern maid or off hunting with his friends. He is such a pain in my neck.


----------



## Jane Seymour (Nov 11, 2003)

Well at least I gave him a male heir. What did you every give himm Anne? That scrawny little Elizabeth? She will not amount to anything. Mark my words!


----------



## Catherine of Aragon (Nov 11, 2003)

Thank thee kind sirs for your gentle words. _*Bows to Crothian* _ Please do not take any offense from those other women. They are spiteful and jealous that I was the first in his heart.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 11, 2003)

We are now officially in Bizzarro ENWorld.


----------



## Hunting Buddy (Nov 11, 2003)

Anne Boleyn said:
			
		

> I don't know why you would be looking for that lay about. He is most likely off with some tavern maid or off hunting with his friends.




 Yeah. We've been out...hunting.

 Love to hunt with that Henry!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> We are now officially in Bizzarro ENWorld.



 So I'm not the only one even more afraid than normal?


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 11, 2003)

time to start handing out the kool aid.

I hear we can start over in the next world at n-world. yes that its. I see it now. no more clones. just gaming and sane posters.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Nov 11, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> just gaming and sane posters.




Don't you know the rules by now? You can have just gaming and you can have sane posters, but you can't have just gamers who are sane posters.

I'll take the Cool-Aid though. I am rather thirsty.


----------



## Harlock (Nov 11, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> time to start handing out the kool aid.
> 
> I hear we can start over at n-world. yes that its. I see it now. no more clones. just gaming and sane posters.




ew, how boring. Count me out.  Gaming and insane posters is fine by me.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, Cool-Aid! Bring on the Cool-Aid!! At least before we're overwhelmed with more clones/replicants/creatures.


----------



## DaveMage (Nov 11, 2003)

We're in a whole weird area here...


----------



## Dimwhit (Nov 11, 2003)

Catherine of Aragon said:
			
		

> Greetings fine Sirs and Ladies, per chance can ye aid me in a small task? I am looking for my husband and I was told he was about. He is a portly man with a fine beard. Oh yes, he is also the King of England.




Didn't you have his head lopped off?

Oh wait, maybe that was someone else...


----------



## Tallok (Nov 11, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> time to start handing out the kool aid.
> 
> I hear we can start over in the next world at n-world. yes that its. I see it now. no more clones. just gaming and sane posters.



 Wait! Slow down, why would we want sane posters? or are your portraying your idea of some sort of a hell  with that statement?


----------



## darkdancer (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 11, 2003)

Zaphod!! Switch off that Infinite Improbability drive _this instant_!!


----------



## Henry (Nov 11, 2003)

_(With thanks to Preston Blair)_


----------



## Anne of Cleves (Nov 11, 2003)

"Gotten Tag. Ist der Henry about? I thought I saw him here." Oh, I am Anne of Cleves, der German princess that Henry married. Though because of religious problem's he had the marriage anulled. Afterwords I was refered to as the "King's Sister".


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 11, 2003)

Hunting Buddy said:
			
		

> Yeah. We've been out...hunting.
> 
> Love to hunt with that Henry!



!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What are you doing out? I had that box locked. you are not to leave the hunting lodge. Back in your box!


----------



## Wm. Shaksper (Nov 11, 2003)

In sooth, m'lord, I know know not why ye run. However, I'll wager there's a good play to be had in the telling of thy tale!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 11, 2003)

Heh.  I love meta-jokes.


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Nov 11, 2003)

I've stumbled across the 8th dimension, haven't I?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I've stumbled across the 8th dimension, haven't I?



 Yep, and its multiplying apparently.


----------



## Angcuru (Nov 11, 2003)

Djeta Thernadier said:
			
		

> I've stumbled across the 8th dimension, haven't I?



Very much so, yes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2003)

And I thought I had too much time on my hands...


----------



## der_kluge (Nov 11, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> time to start handing out the kool aid.
> 
> I hear we can start over in the next world at n-world. yes that its. I see it now. no more clones. just gaming and sane posters.





"time to start handing out the kool aid."

I'm fairly certain I may have to change my signature to that!


----------



## Catherine Howard (Nov 11, 2003)

I prefer tea if you have any. What pray tell is this cool aid you speak of? I see that Henry is off hiding again. Oh well, I guess that I will have to make do with you fine gentlemen.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Nov 11, 2003)

Catherine Howard said:
			
		

> I prefer tea if you have any. What pray tell is this cool aid you speak of? I see that Henry is off hiding again. Oh well, I guess that I will have to make do with you fine gentlemen.



Obviously M'lady has no clue where she is. Just try to find a "fine Gentleman" here. I dare you!


----------



## Catherine Parr (Nov 12, 2003)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Obviously M'lady has no clue where she is. Just try to find a "fine Gentleman" here. I dare you!




 Oh Sir Silvermage, I think she knows exactly where she is. Why do you think Henry had her beheaded? It wasn't for her chaste behavior. At least I out lived my husband Henry.


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 12, 2003)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> "time to start handing out the kool aid."
> 
> I'm fairly certain I may have to change my signature to that!




Woo Hoo. I'm somebody!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 12, 2003)

guedo79 said:
			
		

> Woo Hoo. I'm somebody!



 Somebody surrounded by a bunch of...8th dimension people...woooah. You're famous!!!!


----------



## guedo79 (Nov 12, 2003)

3, 4, 5, 8. I'll take fame on any dimension. except for those dirty 12th dimensioners.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Nov 12, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> watch your tongue! i am a highly trained artisan serf.




Wouldn't you be an artisan _smurf_, Clay?


----------



## KidCthulhu (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't believe there's any need for competition here, ladies.  The Lady of Acquitane is looking for her husband, Henry Plantaginet, the second of that name.  The rest of you Annes and Catherines are looking for Henry, the eighth of that name, of the *cough* house of Tudor.  And apparently there was more than enough of the that monarch to go around.

I'm with Eleanor.  Give me a Plantaginet over the son of a jumped up draper bastard any day.  [Kidc backs up to watch the historical catfight.  Places $10 on Eleanor of Acquitaine to kick Anne B's scrawny a**.]


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2003)

Baldrick, I told you not to go west through Westminster! Lord knows where you've stranded us this time!!


----------



## Hunting Buddy (Nov 12, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> And apparently there was more than enough of the that monarch to go around.





 BOW CHICKA BOW BOW, CHICKA BOW BOW. "Whoa baby! whoa baby!" BOW CHICKA BOW BOW, CHICKA BOW BOW~


----------



## LightPhoenix (Nov 12, 2003)

Hunting Buddy said:
			
		

> BOW CHICKA BOW BOW, CHICKA BOW BOW. "Whoa baby! whoa baby!" BOW CHICKA BOW BOW, CHICKA BOW BOW~



No no no, 'f done it wrong.  Like zees:

"BOW CHICKA WAH WAAAAH, BOW CHICKA WAH WAH CHICKA WOOoooOOOW"


----------



## Harlock (Nov 12, 2003)

KidCthulhu said:
			
		

> I don't believe there's any need for competition here, ladies.  The Lady of Acquitane is looking for her husband, Henry Plantaginet, the second of that name.  The rest of you Annes and Catherines are looking for Henry, the eighth of that name, of the *cough* house of Tudor.  And apparently there was more than enough of the that monarch to go around.
> 
> I'm with Eleanor.  Give me a Plantaginet over the son of a jumped up draper bastard any day.  [Kidc backs up to watch the historical catfight.  Places $10 on Eleanor of Acquitaine to kick Anne B's scrawny a**.]




LOL!  Only on ENWorld can one find the detailed knowledge of a history lecture wrapped up within the violence and soap opera drama of the WWE.


----------



## reapersaurus (Nov 12, 2003)

wow.
ALT-ID's.
I thought those were exterminated in the great ENWorld Land-Shake of old?


----------

